# Leupold CDS turrets??



## FarmallH (Dec 11, 2011)

Have a vx3i and curious about these things.... Can I get them with just MOA instead of a load? Can you get windage as well? Are they tough? Are they close to being as good as the target turrets found on the fx3 12x?

Lots of questions lol thank you for the help!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Leupold's customer service is quite good and should be able to answer your questions:

LEUPOLD PRODUCT SERVICE - U.S.A.
Leupold & Stevens, Inc.
14400 NW Greenbrier Parkway
Beaverton, OR 97006-5790
Leupold & Stevens, Inc.
P.O. box 688
Beaverton, OR 97075-0688Tel: 1-800-LEUPOLD or (503) 526-1400
Fax: (503) 352-7621
E-mail: [email protected]


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

I believe that the CDS turrets are load specific and are 1/4MOA. As far as tough, the CDS dial is an over dial from what I understand, that the CDS dial fits over your existing turret and secures via some small set screws. So yes, they would be as tough as your original dials. This would change your turret with turret dust cap to an exposed turret.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

I have the VX3 with the custom dial. Work up your load for your rifle to get the best accuracy you can. Then shoot at least 20 rounds over a crony and get an average for the load. When you call Leopold, make sure you have all the information on the card that came with the scope. They will make a custom dial for the specific load and bullet weight. The dial is calibrated in yards so agter you range your target, just turn the dial to the yards and you should be right on. There is no dust cap for the dial as it covers everything up. The dial can be made for single turn with zero stop or two turns for extended yardage. I had mine made for single turn with zero stop and had my 22-250 sighted in for 200 yards. The new dial was then good for 700 yards. I have only shot it too 465 yds and found it was right on. Prarie dogs were flying in the air.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------

